

Announcing the first step to the end of YUI library - pablolmiranda
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2014/06/16/yui-gallery-deprecation-announcement

======
dragonwriter
Original headline: "YUI Gallery Deprecation Announcement".

The current headline here ("Announcing the first step to the end of the YUI
library") appears to be inconsistent with HN's policy on headlines (as it is
editorializing that is not justified by the headline or content of the source
article.)

